# XM now exclusive for Bowl Championship Series



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

"XM has inked a deal with FOX Sports to become the exclusive satellite radio network of the Bowl Championship Series (BCS) National Championship Game and other BCS games, starting in January 2008"

More here
http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/xm-now-exclusive-for-bowl-championship-series.html


----------

